
OpenBCI: Open Source Brain Computer Interfaces - ArtWomb
http://openbci.com/
======
ArtWomb
Proof of concept real-time wireless quadcopter control using eye movement:

Imperceptible electrooculography graphene sensor system for human–robot
interface

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41699-018-0064-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41699-018-0064-4)

